# Advanced SQ Seminar - Houston - July 18, 19



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

We will be presenting the Advanced Sound Quality Seminar in the Houston area on Sat/Sun, July 18, 19. 

Anyone interested in attending, please call or e-mail me as soon as possible. (918-810-2535, [email protected]). I can send you complete information, location map, driving directions, schedules, outlines, pricing, etc. 

You can also check out the other threads related to the Advanced SQ Seminar in this forum. You'll find the complete outline, and there have been soem really good discussions on them that can give you a good feel for what we do.

Yes... I know... This is last minute... But we couldn't get a good room to present in until a few days ago. But, Rick Paul at Fry's Electronics helped coordinate using their training room, which is acoustically excellent, has theater seating, and plenty of room to set up all the experiments and demonstrations.

Thanks!


Mark Eldridge
Mobile Soundstage Engineering
[email protected]
(918) 810-2535


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Shopping trip for my wife coming soon.
I'm really interested.
I went to the one in DFW and it was amazing.
The best investment I've made.
I would love to take it again.

J.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

email sent! i was just reading the other thread on this, wishing yall would do one in Tejas


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

BassBaller5 said:


> email sent! i was just reading the other thread on this, wishing yall would do one in Tejas


You are to young to go.
At least that what it says under your avatar.
LOL.

J.


----------



## Neon (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

doitor said:


> You are to young to go.
> At least that what it says under your avatar.
> LOL.
> 
> J.


dont be hating on the infants! Are you looking at going to this one too?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

BassBaller5 said:


> dont be hating on the infants! Are you looking at going to this one too?


Yes.
Check post #2.

J.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Like Doitor said the best money you will ever spend in car audio. And about the only thing you can buy and not have to sell it at a loss.But it will keep the former at a minimun. Thumbs up.


----------

